# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  συνδεση Η/Υ σε ΤV με scart

## masterdelic

καλησπερα παιδια,
καηκε η οθονη του Η/Υ και για να μην περνω αλλη, μπορω να τον συνδεσω σε παλια τηλεοραση που εχει μονο scart?

----------


## pavlakis

Πες τι εξοδους εχει η κάρτα γραφικων σου, εχει s video εξοδο? Ψαξε για ανταπτορες απο vga ή s video ή κατι αλλο σε σκαρτ. Σιγουρα μην περιμενεις ιδια ποιοτητα εικονας.

----------


## masterdelic

εχει s video ναι, δε θελω ποιοτητα, τη δουλεια μου να κανω μεχρι να μπορω να παρω μια οθονη. υπαρχει στην αγορα ανταπτορας απο s videο σε scart?

----------


## pavlakis

ΝΑι υπαρχει. Μπες στο google και γραψε s video to scart, διαλεξε ενα που νομιζεις οτι σου ταιριαζει καλυτερα.

----------


## masterdelic

γι'αυτο ρωτησα κι εγω, για να παω στην πολη. ευχαριστω φιλε.

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Μονο που ..... η ανάλυση που θα δεις θα είναι 640χ480 ... άμα σου κάνει ... πάρε καλώδιο !!

----------


## masterdelic

βρηκα κατι σχετικο, μπορει να ειναι χρισημο...!

Aυτό είναι ένα κύκλωμα μετατροπέας από VGA σε TV SCART σύνδεση. Βασικά είναι ένα κύκλωμα που δέχεται τα σήματα από την έξοδο της κάρτας VGA , τα μετατρέπει σε συνδυασμό RGB+composite sync και στην συνέχεια τα οδηγεί στον συνδετήρα SCART. Τα στοιχεία εικόνας από την έξοδο της κάρτας VGA , RED , BLUE και GREEN είναι ήδη έτοιμα ,φέρουν την σωστή τάση των 0.7 vpp και την σωστή αντίσταση των 75Ω για απευθείας σύνδεση με τον συνδετήρα SCART , για απεικόνιση στην TV. Αυτό που πρέπει να αλλάξει είναι ο σωστός συνδυασμός των οριζόντιων και κάθετων σημάτων χρονισμού από την VGA σε ένα σύνθετο σήμα που θα οδηγηθεί στην είσοδο VIDEO in pin του SCART. Αυτή την μετατροπή την αναλαμβάνουν τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα του κυκλώματος.

ΠΩΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ

Αυτό το κύκλωμα έχει σχεδιαστεί για να μετατρέπει τα κανονικά σήματα VGA, τα στάνταρ RGB και το σύνθετο σήμα συγχρονισμού. Το κύκλωμα είναι απλό γιατί το σήμα RGB από την VGA είναι έτοιμο στο στάνταρ επίπεδο 0,7 Vpp και σε 75Ω φορτίο. Για τα σήματα συγχρονισμού υπάρχει ένα κύκλωμα που μετατρέπει το οριζόντιο και το κάθετο σε ένα σύνθετο. Το κύκλωμα είναι απλό βασισμένο σε ένα ΤΤL ολοκληρωμένο με τέσσερις πύλες XOR , δύο αντιστάσεις και δύο πυκνωτές. Η επιλογή του ολοκληρωμένου TTL είναι η λογική γιατί τα σήματα συγχρονισμού της VGA είναι σήματα TTL. Ο μετατροπέας των σημάτων συγχρονισμού είναι ένα σύστημα που ρυθμίζει την διαφορά πολικότητας των σημάτων , έτσι ώστε το σύνθετο σήμα να είναι πάντα σωστό. Η κάρτα VGA χρησιμοποιεί διαφορετικές πολικότητες στα σήματα συγχρονισμού για να πληροφορεί το Monitor πια ανάλυση να χρησιμοποιεί. Αυτό το κύκλωμα ρυθμίζει τις αλλαγές πολικότητας των σημάτων σε λιγότερο από 200 mSec , που είναι πιο γρήγορη και από το χρόνο ρύθμισης ενός κοινού Monitor VGA. Το κύκλωμα για να λειτουργήσει χρειάζεται σταθεροποιημένη τάση +5V (+/-5%) και ρεύμα 120mA.


ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ

Ο μετατροπέας VGA σε TV είναι εύκολος στην κατασκευή του αρκεί να υπάρχει μια σχετική εμπειρία στις κατασκευές ηλεκτρονικών. Το κύκλωμα μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί επάνω σε μια μικρή πλακέτα EPOXY.Θυμηθείτε μόνο να συνδέσετε και το ολοκληρωμένο κύκλωμα με την τροφοδοσία των 5V (στο σχέδιο δεν φαίνεται).Το κύκλωμα για να λειτουργήσει σωστά χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε σταθεροποιημένη τάση επομένως πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσετε και ένα REGULATOR LM7805. Στην είσοδο του 7805 η τάση θα πρέπει να είναι από 9 έως 16V ώστε να καταφέρει να μας δώσει την επιθυμητή σταθεροποιημένη τάση των 5V στην έξοδό του. Την τάση απο 9 εως 16V μπορούμε να την πάρουμε και από τον υπολογιστή μας ή απο ενα εξωτερικό μικρό τροφοδοτικό πρίζας. Από τον υπολογιστή μπορούμε να πάρουμε απο τα εξης σημεία : απο την θύρα RS232 , απο την παράλληλη θύρα , απο την PS2 και τέλος απο μια φίσα τροφοδοσίας απο το εσωτερικό του υπολογιστή. Μεγάλη προσοχή πρέπει να δοθεί στις κολλήσεις που θα κάνετε και στην καλωδίωση του κυκλώματος , αποφύγετε τις ψυχρές κολλήσεις γιατί το κύκλωμα λειτουργεί σε μεγάλη συχνότητα και σίγουρα θα δημιουργηθούν αστάθειες στο κύκλωμα με αποτέλεσμα κακή ποιότητα εικόνας ή και έλλειψη συγχρονισμού στην οθόνη της TV. Προσέξτε ώστε η κόλληση να είναι καθαρή και γυαλιστερή μονο ετσι θα είστε σίγουροι οτι η κόλληση έχει γίνει σωστή . Για την καλωδίωση χρησιμοποιείστε θωρακισμένα καλώδια μπλεντάζ και γειώστε τον θώρακα των καλωδίων στο σασί της πλακέτας. Καλό είναι η κατασκευή να τοποθετηθεί μέσα σε ένα πλαστικό κουτί και να τοποθετηθεί και ένας connector EURO/SCART θηλυκός για τοποθέτηση σε σασί.

Καλή επιτυχία.

ΥΛΙΚΑ

U1 : 74LS86
C1 : 22μF
C2 : 2,2 μF
R1,R2 : 2k2

R3,R4,R5 : 2k2

R6,R7,R9 : 47k

R8 : 120

T1,T2 : 2N2222

Καλώδιο σύνδεσης VGA male 15pin sub D (DE 15)

Output connector  21pin EURO/SCART female
vgascart.GIF

----------


## navar

master ωραίο και πολύ χρήσιμο !!!! μπράβο , θα λύσει τα χέρια σε μπόλικες περιπτώσεις !

----------


## BESTCHRISS

δες αυτο κυκλωμα
http://www.e.kth.se/~pontusf/index2.html

----------


## herctrap

το αντιθετο γινετε?

εχω video In στο pc

*απο οσο θυμαμε μικρος το philips VHS ( συνδεδεμενο μονο με scart με την TV ) εγραφε την ΛΑΜΨΗ οταν λειπαμε απο το σπιτι

Οποτε μπορω απο το scart να δω καναλια στο PC?

----------


## sotirianos

> το αντιθετο γινετε?
> 
> εχω video In στο pc
> 
> *απο οσο θυμαμε μικρος το philips VHS ( συνδεδεμενο μονο με scart με την TV ) εγραφε την ΛΑΜΨΗ οταν λειπαμε απο το σπιτι
> 
> Οποτε μπορω απο το scart να δω καναλια στο PC?



Εξαρτάτε τι βγάζει το βιντεο και τι εισοδο έχει το pc. Αν είναι και τα δύο comonent ή s-video πχ τότε ναι!

Επίσης στο παρακάτο λίνκ ένας πολύ απλός και χρήσιμος adaptor από s-video σε component μιας και τα περισσότερα pc βγάζουν s-video ενώ κυρίως οι πιο οικονομικές τηλεοράσεις περιορίζονται στο component.

http://www.epanorama.net/circuits/svideo2cvideo.html

----------


## herctrap

Μαλον δεν το διατυπωσα καλα

Η TV βγαζει εξοδο απο το scart το καναλι που βλεπεις εκεινη την στιγμη?

----------


## sotirianos

> Μαλον δεν το διατυπωσα καλα
> 
> Η TV βγαζει εξοδο απο το scart το καναλι που βλεπεις εκεινη την στιγμη?



Όσες είχα στην κατοχή μου δεν έκαναν κάτι τέτοιο, δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει γενικά, δεν χάνεις κάτι να δοκιμάσεις πάντως, κοίταξε το pinout του scart δες που είναι τα πιν για έξοδο βίντεο και δες αν λειτουργεί!

----------

